# Are The Wolves Cursed?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Minnesota Timberwolves were hoping for a new beginning when David Kahn was brought in to run the team and Kurt Rambis was named head coach. Unfortunately nothing has changed, especially when it comes to injuries. Kevin Love will have surgery today to fix a broken hand that will keep him out six-to eight weeks and Al Jefferson was shut down Monday with a sore Achilles' tendon. Love's setback continues a run of bad luck among high draft picks for the Wolves dating to Rashad McCants.
> 
> As the Star Tribune points out, after being selected 14th overall in 2005, McCants was limited to 37 games in 2006-07 following microfracture surgery on his right knee. Randy Foye (stress reaction), Corey Brewer (torn ACL) and now Love have all been lost for significant time in their second seasons with the Wolves.
> 
> "I don't know, man. Everybody's joking like it's the second-year curse or something like that," Brewer said. "You know, it's just something that happens; it was a freak play the way [Love's injury] happened. As a team, we just have to hold together. We gotta play tough, scrap. Nothing's going to be given to us. We just have to play hard every night."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We have the sophmore curse for sure. Every 2nd year player gets hurt...


----------

